# agility newbie question



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

OK, Ticket and I are going to enter our very first AKC agility competition in _JWW preferred Novice_ near the end of Sept.

In filling out the entry form to mail it asks breed: of course, golden
BUT then it has VARIETY? what does this mean? 
color? or what? I have not run into this before.

Oh, and any hints you can give would be welcomed. 

She has only been to one Show n' Go before, and I have watched 2 competitions so far.
She has not been measured yet; I understand I must do that before she runs. ..hopefully as soon as I get there in the morning...but I think she is about 22 1/2.
Thanks.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't put anything in the variety field!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can set up an account at a website 
ExpressEntries Powered By SuperTrial - OakLines.com

Add your dog's information and yours and then click on Agility entries after entering the show and amount. This will create a PDF that contains all the necessary information so you can just sign it and send it in 

The service is free. You will have to remember to change the entry once you have your permanent height card from Needs Measuring to doesn't but that's it! After than you just change the show, classes entered and amount to create a new entry


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck and have fun!


----------

